# Mini mare is possibly pregnant



## Flying on boo (Jan 30, 2021)

I got this girl about a month ago the previous owner said she was in with a stallion from June 26 (2020) to August 10 (2020) so possibly pregnant. Should I be able to feel a kick from the foal at this time in the pregnancy? The previous owner also said that she had one other foal before but sadly it died at 17 days  they did not know why the foal died but they were living in very poor conditions. We have been treating her as if she is in foal. What is the best at home test I can do to find out if she is pregnant?


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Jan 30, 2021)

Can't help you with a home preg test. We either have an ultra sound done or start WATCHING/FEELING at feeding time. She should be far enough along (6 months) that you could feel some movement or a "flutter" when your mare is eating, or just after. In another month the movements will be more obvious. Put your hands on her sides towards her flanks. 
When in doubt, it's always wise to treat them as if they ARE. So, good for you.


----------



## Flying on boo (Jan 30, 2021)

Thank you for the advise. Sometimes i think i can feel movement but not a lot.


----------



## Flying on boo (Jan 30, 2021)

She also has a runny nose, is that something I should be worried about. When we first got her we noticed she had the runny nose but were hoping it was because of the bad conditions she was in (very tiny stall with her and a Shetland very little place to move, deep manure everywhere, and no shelter) but her nose still hasn't cleared up


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Jan 30, 2021)

Depends on what the runny stuff looks like. Is it white? Yellow? Or Greenish? If it's white, don't worry too much, but when it's thick and yellow or greenish, you'll need have a vet check her and probably put her on an antibiotic. Have you taken her temp?


----------



## Flying on boo (Jan 30, 2021)

No, I have not taken her temp I will try tomorrow. It is more of a light yellow it's usually thick. I haven't seen it turn green.


----------



## Flying on boo (Jan 30, 2021)

sorry the pics are so close together


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jan 30, 2021)

You can order a weefoal 120 as well. Usually accurate from 120 days to about 300 days.


----------



## Flying on boo (Jan 30, 2021)

Thanks for the tip, I will look into getting one.


----------



## Taz (Jan 31, 2021)

She's very cute! I've done the is she/isn't she a couple of times now with a very long foal watch last year. It's very frustrating but worth treating them like they are and watching and being ready in case. If your at all worried about the snotty nose or she has a temp I would call your vet to be safe. I lost one of my little ones a couple of weeks ago to some kind of bug (very fast and unexpected and under vet care) and I'm a little paranoid right now. Don't panic about it just be careful.


----------



## Flying on boo (Jan 31, 2021)

Thank you, I will check with our vet.
I'm sorry to hear about your little ones.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Feb 1, 2021)

She looks like she could possibly be, and I agree to treat her as though she is. I think I've been waiting forever on Snickers to deliver. It will test your patience!


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 1, 2021)

Yes, I'm sure it will. Good luck with your mare!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 2, 2021)

I agree with everyone to treat her as is, until you know exactly if she's in foal or not. Not a massive fan of the home pregnancy tests. I recommend getting a vet out to test her. Good Luck & I hope shes in foal for you


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 2, 2021)

Thank you for the advice . I plan on having an ultrasound done on her soon.


----------



## MerMaeve (Feb 3, 2021)

Awwwww, she is adorable!!!    Good luck!


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 3, 2021)

MerMaeve, Thank you


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 4, 2021)

So I talked to my mom and she said we can't get an ultrasound done on her until may


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 4, 2021)

Does anyone know or have they ever used raspberry leaves during horse pregnancy, if you have how do you give it to them?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 4, 2021)

I've never given Raspberry leaves before so cant comment. 

If you think your mare is pregnant I would be inclined to put her on a good quality mare and foal feed. The dates in your opening post would be indicate a May -June foal ( if she's pregnant).


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 4, 2021)

We have her on a supplemental feed but we can look into getting a mare and foal feed.


----------



## Taz (Feb 4, 2021)

Why do you want to give her raspberry leaves? As far as I know it can help if they are 'temperamental' when they are in season. I wouldn't recommend using them if you think she's in foal, I don't know if it would do harm but most of the 'in season mare herbs' say not to feed if in foal, but you can call your vet to check.


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 4, 2021)

I have read that the raspberry leaves are good for mares during pregnancy, I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with using them during mare pregnancy.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 4, 2021)

Ryan Johnson said:


> I agree with everyone to treat her as is, until you know exactly if she's in foal or not. Not a massive fan of the home pregnancy tests. I recommend getting a vet out to test her. Good Luck & I hope shes in foal for you



I agree, home pregnancy tests are not ideal. I’m not sure if you’re referring to tests administered by owner rather than vet? Wee foal 120 is extremely accurate and has been a 100% when I’ve used it. I think overall it’s about 97% accurate. In place of an US it is very helpful. But has to be after 120 days to about 300 days. Or you can play the waiting game. I agree though, best to treat her as in foal unless you know.


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 5, 2021)

I have been looking at the wee foal test but havent gotten one, I might just wait till we do the ultrasound.


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 5, 2021)

Elizabeth.conder, do you have any foals coming this year?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 5, 2021)

Flying on boo said:


> Elizabeth.conder, do you have any foals coming this year?



Yes. Was supposed to be 3-4, but now just 1.


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 5, 2021)

Did the others loose their foals? How far along is she?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 5, 2021)

Flying on boo said:


> Did the others loose their foals? How far along is she?



I had one mare lose a foal at about 80 days. Then I sold another mare in foal. I had another mare I was sure was in foal but she didn’t take. The one mare that I have left in foal is 234 days.


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 6, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> I had one mare lose a foal at about 80 days. Then I sold another mare in foal. I had another mare I was sure was in foal but she didn’t take. The one mare that I have left in foal is 234 days.


Oh, good luck with the one that is in foal


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 6, 2021)

Flying on boo said:


> Oh, good luck with the one that is in foal



Thank you


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 6, 2021)

elizabeth.conder how old is your mare in foal?


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 6, 2021)

The first is of the stallion she was hopefully bred to
. 
. 
. 
.My little girl is 36" the previous owner said she was about 6 years old, her name is Boo Bear


----------



## MerMaeve (Feb 6, 2021)

Flying on boo said:


> The first is of the stallion she was hopefully bred toView attachment 42795
> . View attachment 42796
> . View attachment 42797
> . View attachment 42798
> .My little girl is 36" the previous owner said she was about 6 years old, her name is Boo Bear


What a pretty stallion! She is adorable, and her name suits her!


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 6, 2021)

MerMaeve said:


> What a pretty stallion! She is adorable, and her name suits her!


Thank you, I think the name suits her well too


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 6, 2021)

Flying on boo said:


> elizabeth.conder how old is your mare in foal?



She is 9 years old. This is her second foal. First with me. I have a thread on her (High Plains). She is a 34 inch chestnut and the stallion is a 32 inch silver bay tobiano.


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 6, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> She is 9 years old. This is her second foal. First with me. I have a thread on her (High Plains). She is a 34 inch chestnut and the stallion is a 32 inch silver bay tobiano.


Ok, I will go take a look at it.


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 6, 2021)

Flying on boo said:


> Ok, I will go take a look at it.


They are beautiful I'm sure the foal will be as stunning as the parents. What are their names?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 6, 2021)

Flying on boo said:


> They are beautiful I'm sure the foal will be as stunning as the parents. What are their names?



Thank you! The mare is Tibbs Tango Rhythem and the stallion is RHA Redis Loaded Dice. They were both shown in their younger years.


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 6, 2021)

They are both gorgeous


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 6, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Thank you! The mare is Tibbs Tango Rhythem and the stallion is RHA Redis Loaded Dice. They were both shown in their younger years.


They are gorgeous  I'm sure they will have a beautiful foal


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 6, 2021)

Thank you!


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 6, 2021)

Are you hoping for a filly or colt?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 7, 2021)

Flying on boo said:


> Are you hoping for a filly or colt?


I go back and forth. A filly would be easier to keep. If it is a colt I may have to sell last year's colt. kinda just depends. But I am not too set on either. What about you?


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 7, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> I go back and forth. A filly would be easier to keep. If it is a colt I may have to sell last year's colt. kinda just depends. But I am not too set on either. What about you?


I would like either


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 11, 2021)

We got a little snow last night and I came out to feed and let boo bear out in her paddock I turned around and when I looked back at her she had rolled, this is not uncommon because she rolls every night but i have not actually seen her do it (she always is covered in shavings) I have been hoping to catch her laying or rolling but only find her after, the little stinker must not want me to watch her roll, can rolling harm the foal?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 11, 2021)

Rolling wont harm the foal. Late in pregnancy, its a "Good Roll" that will change the position of the foal, ready for delivery


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 12, 2021)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Rolling wont harm the foal. Late in pregnancy, its a "Good Roll" that will change the position of the foal, ready for delivery


I hope it was just a fresh snow roll, shes only 6 to 7 months pregnant.


----------



## MerMaeve (Feb 12, 2021)

Flying on boo said:


> I hope it was just a fresh snow roll, shes only 6 to 7 months pregnant.


I wouldn't worry about it, our two minis roll at least once a day, either inside the barn in the sand or outside in the snow.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 12, 2021)

I agree, mine roll frequently, especially when there is something new to roll in. Like snow, shavings, or hay. The only way rolling would be an issue is during colic, and that is not the case here.


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 12, 2021)

ok thanks, one of our full size horses loves to roll after being riden, he loves to run buck then roll


----------



## Pitter Patter (Feb 12, 2021)

Flying on boo said:


> ok thanks, one of our full size horses loves to roll after being riden, he loves to run buck then roll


All of my animals roll around almost every day, depending on the weather. I wouldn't worry about rolling. If they do it in front of you or at your feet I think they feel comfortable with you


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 14, 2021)

boo is loving the snow


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 17, 2021)

Has anyone gotten a external ultrasound done at 10 months, my mom wants to do the ultrasound at 9/10 months


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 18, 2021)

If your vet thinks she is a "high risk" pregnancy, I would. Ive only ever had the vet do internal and that was in the first trimester. 

At 10 Months you should be able to tell if she's pregnant or not. If you still have contact with the previous owner, ask them if she developed an udder prior to foaling ?


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 19, 2021)

Ryan Johnson said:


> If your vet thinks she is a "high risk" pregnancy, I would. Ive only ever had the vet do internal and that was in the first trimester.
> 
> At 10 Months you should be able to tell if she's pregnant or not. If you still have contact with the previous owner, ask them if she developed an udder prior to foaling ?


We have not been in contact with the previous owner since we got her. I think I might feel foal movement sometimes, but can't tell are the foal very active at around 7 months


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 19, 2021)

Is it possible that the foal is not very active?


----------



## Taz (Feb 20, 2021)

Some foals are very active and some you can hardly feel. I'm playing the wait and see game with a mare who I could almost never feel the foal with 3 years ago. I feel for you, it's hard. Have you tried feeling in front of her udder when she's eating or drinking? That can get the little one going sometimes.


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 20, 2021)

Taz said:


> Some foals are very active and some you can hardly feel. I'm playing the wait and see game with a mare who I could almost never feel the foal with 3 years ago. I feel for you, it's hard. Have you tried feeling in front of her udder when she's eating or drinking? That can get the little one going sometimes.


That is were I usually feel for kicks.


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 22, 2021)

So yesterday I was thinking the foal wasn't kicking or I just couldn't feel it but while boo was eating her grain I was feeling in front of her udder and I'm pretty sure that I felt some kicks. She seems to be getting bigger, I will post pictures later.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 22, 2021)

Sounds Exciting


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 26, 2021)

How much hay should I be giving her?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 26, 2021)

I would say free choice. Unless she is super overweight which is not the case, I would not be limiting her hay. Especially as she gets further along she will need more.


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 27, 2021)

My goodness I went out to take some pictures of her
I cleaned her this morning and had to do it again


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 27, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> I would say free choice. Unless she is super overweight which is not the case, I would not be limiting her hay. Especially as she gets further along she will need more.
> .


She always has free choice, a carrot or two, and some grain in the morning


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 27, 2021)

Flying on boo said:


> She always has free choice, a carrot or two, and some grain in the morning



Perfect!


----------



## Flying on boo (Mar 7, 2021)

Update boo is doing great! She loves to stand in the sun and swish her tail lightly


----------



## Flying on boo (Mar 27, 2021)

Boo is doing very well she is getting bigger by the day. Her bag seems to be filling. How long before foaling will her bag be full?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Mar 28, 2021)

Flying on boo said:


> Boo is doing very well she is getting bigger by the day. Her bag seems to be filling. How long before foaling will her bag be full?



It depends on the mare. Some will be full many days before foaling and some won’t fill till during or even after labor. Those are two extremes that although sometimes happen are quite rare. Best to be prepared for either. That’s why it is so important to pay attention to multiple signs.


----------



## Flying on boo (Mar 28, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> It depends on the mare. Some will be full many days before foaling and some won’t fill till during or even after labor. Those are two extremes that although sometimes happen are quite rare. Best to be prepared for either. That’s why it is so important to pay attention to multiple signs.


I hoping she's going to wait awhile because the farthest along she could be is 9 months


----------



## Flying on boo (May 5, 2021)

Boo is doing great! She is shedding lots. She is going to get her ultrasound done today. I can't wait to see if she is pregnant. I think she is but won't know for sure untill later.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 5, 2021)

Let us know! Hoping your instincts are right.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 5, 2021)

Cant wait to hear the results, fingers crossed for you


----------



## Flying on boo (May 5, 2021)

The vet says she's pregnant!!! I can't wait to meet her little one


----------



## Willow Flats (May 6, 2021)

Flying on boo said:


> The vet says she's pregnant!!! I can't wait to meet her little one


Yay! Great news. Excited for you!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 6, 2021)

Great news !!! Really happy for you


----------



## Pitter Patter (May 11, 2021)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Flying on boo (May 15, 2021)

It looks like her udder is starting to fill, I will get more pictures tomorrow


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 18, 2021)

Keep taking that picture from behind , it gives us a great indication on how the foal is currently positioned . As her udder continues to fill her nipples will fill and point down.


----------



## Flying on boo (Jun 3, 2021)

. 

. Sorry I meant to get pictures posted sooner. She hasn't dropped but she does seem to be getting a bigger bag.


----------



## Flying on boo (Jun 3, 2021)

View attachment VID_20210603_190558592.mp4

Very big kicks!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jun 4, 2021)

Yes! She’s actually got a pretty decent bag! Will you be able to ph test?


----------



## Flying on boo (Jun 4, 2021)

Silly question but do you test the pH in the milk?


----------



## Taz (Jun 4, 2021)

Not a silly question. Yes, catch a drop in something other than your hand so the pH isn't effected by your skin. Looking good!!


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Jun 4, 2021)

With Flicka, I pressed the drop directly on the pH strip... only if your strips test other things, you have to make sure it lands on the right square, else you'll get the wrong numbers !  You'll see, pH testing is so much fun ! 

And yes, she's progressing very well ! True, she doesn't look dropped yet, but IMO, I think she will soon start to drop.


----------



## Flying on boo (Jun 4, 2021)

I haven't been able to get any milk yet, but when I do I'll test it


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Jun 4, 2021)

Sometimes a mare will "suck up" their milk. I've taken a warm wet wash cloth and gently washed their bag, including between the teets to encourage her to relax.
If you can't get some on a test strip, at least get some on your fingers to feel how sticky it is.


----------



## Flying on boo (Jun 4, 2021)

Ok, I'll have to try that!


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Jun 4, 2021)

Ditto to what Maryann suggested ! It works very well ! You may have to do it more than once though... like 2 or 3 times. But it could also work right away !


----------



## Flying on boo (Jun 4, 2021)

Were do you get your ph test strips?


----------



## Flying on boo (Jun 4, 2021)

I went out and tried the warm wet cloth, she didn't like the cloth down there, I did wash her bag but still no milk. I will try again later


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Jun 4, 2021)

Flying on boo said:


> Were do you get your ph test strips?



From any store that has pool pH strips ! Like Walmart or pool stores... I like the brand Aquachek, I find the strips are accurate. Edit to add: But do make sure that the strips are fresh. If they're a year old or older, they'll give you funny numbers.


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Jun 4, 2021)

Flying on boo said:


> I went out and tried the warm wet cloth, she didn't like the cloth down there, I did wash her bag but still no milk. I will try again later



Yes, try again tomorrow ... it will take a few times before the milk comes out. You can also gently massage while you wash it. She might not appreciate though !


----------



## Flying on boo (Jun 4, 2021)

Next time I'll have to let her eat grass while I do it so she's distracted


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Jun 4, 2021)

Flying on boo said:


> Next time I'll have to let her eat grass while I do it so she's distracted


 
Good idea, lol !


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 7, 2021)

How is your little mare ? Is her udder starting to stay the same throughout the day ?


----------



## Flying on boo (Jun 15, 2021)

Yes, her udder is staying the same throughout the day, it also has gotten bigger in the last couple of days. She seems like she's starting to drop. 

. 
.


----------



## Luna (Jun 15, 2021)

Omg what a cutie!! She’s got way more udder than my girl!! I feel like it will never fill!!


----------



## Taz (Jun 16, 2021)

She looks close to me. Good luck!!


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Jun 16, 2021)

Yep, looks like she's getting close !


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jun 16, 2021)

I agree, you should be in the final stretch.


----------



## Flying on boo (Jun 16, 2021)

. 9:05 this morning we got a filly we are in love with her. I will post more pictures later.


----------



## Taz (Jun 16, 2021)

Congratulations!! She's adorable!! Can't wait for more pictures and a name.


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Jun 16, 2021)

Wow !! What a sweet little girl ! 
Edited to say, her coloring is beautiful!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jun 16, 2021)

Congratulations! Pretty little girl for sure!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 16, 2021)

Congratulations!!!! What a doll and mom too, she looks so sweet. Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 17, 2021)

Congrats!! She is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Luna (Jun 17, 2021)

Just beautiful!! Congratulations  I’m jealous! Lol


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 17, 2021)

Congratulations on your lovely filly


----------



## Flying on boo (Jun 17, 2021)

. 
. 
. 
. 
. She is everything I wanted. She has lots of spunk and loves to test out how fast she can go. Boo is a wonderful mamma and loves her foal.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 17, 2021)

Her coat is beautiful and that face would melt anyone's heart! Happy for you. What a sweet time!


----------



## Flying on boo (Jun 17, 2021)

Thank you!


----------



## Flying on boo (Jun 30, 2021)

When should I start feeding the foal grain? Any ideas on names?


----------



## Taz (Jun 30, 2021)

I don't know if I do it 'right' but mine start eating from what mom gets after a few days and then I give them a bit of her maternity in a separate bowl so she can have some piece. I'm awful with names, something will come to you. You should get lots of good ideas here. Any more pictures???? PLEASE?


----------



## Flying on boo (Aug 17, 2021)

Sorry for not updating, but boo and her foal Juniper are doing great 
. .


----------

